# Convert "Drops" of EO to % in Blends



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 29, 2020)

Okay, I readily admit to being not only math-challenged but a bit of a Lazy Daisy when it comes to figuring out the percentage of each ingredient in a formula. This method not only works for Essential Oil Blends but for other recipes as well.

In aromatherapy, Essential Oil blends are often given in drops. Example:

6 drops peppermint essential oil
3 drops frankincense essential oil
3 drops lavender essential oil
3 drops chamomile essential oil

To convert “drops” to the % of each EO in the Blend, Go to *SoapCalc.net*

At *#2* Choose “Grams” (metric system works better for this).





At #6 Tick the “Grams” button.
Enter any 4 oils from the list and type in the number of drops for each EO
Tick #7 “Calculate”
You now have the % of each oil in the blend.




Next, go back to #2 and enter the number of grams you want to make, i.e. 30 grams = 1.06 oz.




Next, at #6 tick the “%” button
Tick #7 “Calculate”
You now have the amount (by weight) of each oil to make the blend.





Try this a few times to see if it makes sense. If I need to clarify anything, don't be shy. Give me a heads up. Keep in mind, the "Edit" button is available for only 24 hours.


----------



## Zing (Nov 29, 2020)

I love hacks like this!
Um, Abyssinian oil??!!


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2020)

Make it into 15 parts instead of drops.  One ounce/15 will equal .066 oz. 
6 x .066 =.396 oz -- round up to .4 oz
3 x .066 = .198 oz--round up to .2


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 29, 2020)

LOL As I said, I don't have a head for math. For those, like you, who do, I'm sure that's easier for them.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 30, 2020)

The problem is that the size and weight of a drop of fluid varies with the viscosity and density of the fluid.

Translation -- One milliliter (mL) of one EO will not contain the same number of drops and will not weigh the same as one mL of another EO.

The usual assumption that "20 drops = 1 milliliter" is fine for water at room temperature, but it doesn't necessarily work for anything else.  In the attached list of EOs, the drops/mL range from 25 to 52 drops/mL with an average of 42 drops/mL. That means ALL of these EOs have more drops per mL than people assume.

Once a person has the blend in terms of milliliters, they then have to convert the volume measurement (milliliters) to a weight measurement (grams). One mL of one EO dosn't necessarily weigh the same as 1 mL of another EO (or 1 mL of water for that matter).

Translation -- If a person uses Zany's method or similar methods to convert from drops to weights, they could easily get a weight-based blend that doesn't smell or perform like the original drop-wise blend.

Ananda Apothecary, Buy Essential Oils Online - Aromatherapy Oils For Sale - Apothecary Oils, has a list of drops per mL. I found it years ago, so I'm not sure if the chart is on their website anymore. It might be -- just haven't checked. Here it is with full credit to Ananda as the source. People on their own to find information about EO density -- I don't have a handy-dandy list for that.

Honestly, the best way to translate a drop-wise recipe into grams is to make the blend with drops and measure each weight with a high-resolution scale. A jewelers scale that reads to 0.01 or even 0.001 grams would be great. 

Turn on the scale.​Put a container on the scale and tare the scale (tare means to make the display read zero).​Drop X drops of EO 1 into the container, record that weight.​Tare the scale.​Drop Y drops of EO 2 into the container and record that weight.​Tare again.​Repeat until the blend is done.​​If you're uncomfortable with the math of converting these weights into percentages, you can use these weights and Zany's method (as explained above) to trick a soap recipe calc into doing the conversion. If you use her method in this situation, the conversion from weights to percents will be accurate.​​This will accurate convert an EO blend from drops into weights. You now KNOW what you've got, rather than relying on assumptions that aren't all that reliable.​


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2020)

@DeeAnna your point is well taken. Thank you for your input. I downloaded the PDF.   

When working with "drops", one can assume that drops are balanced within the blend. In that case, it's best to substitute "%'s" for the blend, then all "parts" can be either volume or weight measures.

I admit, I use either milliliters (volume) or grams (weight) when up-sizing a blend I find on Aromatherapy sites that tend to be given in drops. It all depends on the intended use, which is rarely for soap. For medicinal purposes, an ounce or 30 mls of a blend is plenty as only 1-5% will be added to the carrier oil for application. Works for me! 

ETA: *ANANDA APOTHECARY EO BLENDING TIPS*


----------



## marehare (Dec 10, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Okay, I readily admit to being not only math-challenged but a bit of a Lazy Daisy when it comes to figuring out the percentage of each ingredient in a formula. This method not only works for Essential Oil Blends but for other recipes as well.
> 
> In aromatherapy, Essential Oil blends are often given in drops. Example:
> 
> ...


In my recipe which calls for 86 oz of oils, 12 oz of lye mixed with 32 oz water, I use 4 full oz of EO. Never any less.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 11, 2021)

*@marehare*   Hmm. Hopefully, you are using EOs that are "GRAS" (Generally Regarded As Safe). While I also normally use 4 oz of EO/FO to scent my 90 oz. oils batch, there are times when that amount can be dangerous or wasteful depending on the IFRA guidelines for using essential oils in soap. You might want to take a look at this thread:
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/essential-oils-education.81265/*


----------



## Melysg25 (Jan 13, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Okay, I readily admit to being not only math-challenged but a bit of a Lazy Daisy when it comes to figuring out the percentage of each ingredient in a formula. This method not only works for Essential Oil Blends but for other recipes as well.
> 
> In aromatherapy, Essential Oil blends are often given in drops. Example:
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful hack!! I'm going to use the % calculations to upscale/downscale eo recipe blends. What a gem! Thanks


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 13, 2021)

You got it! You're welcome!


----------

